# Peyton fucking Manning



## v.s one (Nov 22, 2015)

Does he deserve to start again or should he hang em up. I think he should start one more time he messes up hit the bench.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 22, 2015)

I think they should rename the pot strain they named after him.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 22, 2015)

dbkick said:


> I think they should rename the pot strain they named after him.


He gots own strain


----------



## dbkick (Nov 22, 2015)

they named one after him a couple years back. His PR had a fit, pussies.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 23, 2015)

He's old and had multiple neck surgeries. He's scared and rightfully so at his age. He needs to retire.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2015)

if he retires, will the Papa John's ads stop? please, make them stop!


----------



## v.s one (Nov 23, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> He's old and had multiple neck surgeries. He's scared and rightfully so at his age. He needs to retire.


 Yeah he's not going to do the helicopter spin like Elway in the super bowl.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> if he retires, will the Papa John's ads stop? please, make them stop!


Those idiotic Nationwide ads are almost as obnoxious.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

chicken parm you taste so good?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 24, 2015)

The direct TV ones are the worst, if I see skinny legs peyton manning or high voice peyton manning again I might throw my remove thru the tv, Colorado seems to love the guy for some reason he really needs to retire.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 24, 2015)

Very overrated, dude chokes in the big games going all the way back to Tennessee.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 26, 2015)

I like Peyton Manning. And I hope he packs it in before everyone including his dad has to tell him he's embarrassing himself.

But remember, in about week 4 last year, after the Patriots got drubbed, they were officially declared dead. 

So I wouldn't count Peyton out just yet. If he gets healthy after a few weeks off, he could be good again. But who knows.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 26, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Very overrated, dude chokes in the big games going all the way back to Tennessee.


He famously never beat Florida.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 28, 2015)

He is a hof guaranteed player. He still has more in the tank. Problem is it won't be with Denver. They are trying to teach an old dog new tricks. He has to learn a new playbook after using the same style for many years. They either need to say look we know how hard it is and give him time or cut him loose.

Injuries are piling up too, prior to his injury last season. Broncos were doing pretty well. Some of that loss and this season has to go on the targets he has. For a few years Broncos have been building an elite d. Unfortunately they have neglected the other side. 

He 100% is not overrated. Not as highly rated as titles like best ever season qb of all time. Best qb of all time. Better than Brady and so on. One of the best qb I have ever seen but not the best. Brady is still the best but as a pats fan my opinion probably doesn't count. 

He will be missed this Sunday.


----------



## dsmer (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm a pats fan as well, so naturally I dislike him as a rival afc opponent. Although i respect him as a standup guy and he's a top notch qb who's a true professional. It's really a shame he's probably gonna go out with a thud from all these injuries and scheme changes. I forsee him playing a few more games and ultimately hanging them up for god this season if brock continues to do well, unless another team in need of a qb decides to give him another shot which is possible, kinda like brett favre with minnesota. mannings ultimate downfall that will always haunt him will be that lonely 1 sb ring. He flat out got embarrassed 2 years ago by seattle and last year chocked in the playoffs as well. The whole point to playing the season is to win the super bowl. period. hell, even his crappy brother has twice as many rings as him. He is a great qb, one of the best to ever play but when it matters he didn't' step up plain and simple. I wish him the best of luck, and I would like to see him leave on a positive note but is the pursuit of a ring really worth risking your long term health? who knows. Brady steps it up the most when it matters and if he has a healthy team behind him in the playoffs i forsee another trip to the super bowl. Manning on the other hand...I just dont see it. But i have been wrong before.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 16, 2016)

Last rodeo lets go PFM.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Last rodeo lets go PFM.





He's ready for the glue factory.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)

After he wins the super bowl


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

Word has it, after we beat him in Denver, he will buy an NFL team, at the same time Eli Manning will become a free agent, I think.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

I don`t see Payton having issues with Pittsburg.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)

Your a Pats fan


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

From Boston.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

Let`s do it Peyton,.....Smoke em` if you got `em,.... We got got one guy, (Jones) that`ll match up.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Let`s do it Peyton,.....Smoke em` if you got `em,.... We got got one guy, (Jones) that`ll match up.


I thought people in Colorado had stickey fingers. I guess Denver receivers didn't.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe it`ll stay that way. Pittsburg had a few chances to do it to the Bronco`s, It`s just we win ever other game with Denver and last time we won. Neither team has a great running game.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)

If that's the case which Defense shows up. Wins.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

I was hoping for a Pittsburg win to have a home game, but Sports guys strill think this somehow helps the Pats.

Go figure.... 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/the-winner-of-steelers-broncos-was-the-new-england-patriots/ar-BBol6yX?li=BBnbklx


----------



## patsfan89 (Jan 20, 2016)

Peyton is a beast. He only chokes in the playoffs because Patriots have had the AFC on lock for years. 

Peyton is getting old and will probably retire for that reason alone, not because he lacks any talent!


----------

